# Camera Land's Spring Clearance Sale



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

*Camera Land's Spring Clearance Sale*

Last week we started a one of these and one of those type sale to clear out some inventory left over from trade show displays and whatnot.
Here is a list of stuff that needs to go.
Please call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 if anything is of interest to you.
This list is really not in any particular order so give the whole thing a looky see. If you look next to the item it will say why it is on this list.

*Vortex Viper PST 1-4x24 with TMCQ MOA Reticle# PST-14ST-A) for $399.99*. This was returned by a customer as they meant to order an MRAD. It was never mounted. As it was out of the store we will not put it back in stock as new.

*Vortex Kaibab HD 15x56 Binocular, # K15, for only $999.99*. This was a rental unit that was out for 2 weeks and taken very good care of. it is optically and functionally perfect

*Vortex Viper PST 4-16x50 FFP with EBR-1 MOA Reticle, #PST-416F1-A @ $799.99*. This was returned by a customer as they meant to order a SFP version. It was never mounted. As it was out of the store we will not put it back in stock as new.

*Vortex Razor HD 1-4x24 with CQMR-1 MOA Reticle, # RZR124-Q for $999.99* Sold and returned, never mounted.

Open Box/Demo Unit Minox BL 15x56 BR Binocular, #62036 for $529.99. Freshing our in store display.

*Bushnell Refurb Super Sale*

We placed an order with Bushnell for some refurbished product in order to share some great deals with you. This product is all optically and funtionally 100%. The riflescopes (I spot checked a few) do show slight ring marks, however, at these prices I do not think that is an issue.

Here is what we have left:

*Bushnell Trophy Cam Digital Trail Camera with Night Vision #119405 @ only $129.99 *

*Bushnell 8 MP Trophy Cam Trail Camera (Brown Case) #119436 @ only $129.99*

*Bushnell 8MP Trophy Cam Night Vision Color LCD Digital Trail Camera (Brown) #119456 @ only $149.99 *

*Bushnell Trophy Cam Trail Camera (Black) #119466 @ only $149.99*

*Bushnell 3-9x40 Elite 3200 Riflescope (Matte Black), #323946F, @ only $159.99*

*Bushnell 3-9x50 Elite 3200 Riflescope (Matte Black), #323954M, @ only $189.99*

*Moving right along....*

*Leica Certified Pre-Owned #40008 Trinovid 8x42 Binocular for only $1149.99*, with a Leica 10 year warranty reduced from $1449.00 new

*Leica Certified Pre-Owned #40009 Trinovid 10x42 Binocular for only $1174.99*, with a Leica 10 year warranty reduced from $1499.00 new

*Show Sample Zeiss Victory 8x26 T* PRF rangefinder with LotuTec, #524561 @ $529.99*

*Show Display unit Zeiss Victory Diarange 3-12x56 T* Matte Black Y #66 illuminated #521697-9960 - Non-Lotutec, riflescope $1699.99*

*Show Sample Zeiss Victory Varipoint 2.5-10x50 T* #60 Illuminated reticle, #521737-9960, riflescope with Lotutec coating for only $1299.99*

*Show Sample Zeiss Victory Varipoint 2.5-10x50 T* II #60 Illuminated 2nd Focal Plane Reticle, #521733-9960, riflescope with Lotutec coating for only $1299.99*

*Show Sample Zeiss Victory Diavari 2.5-10x50 T* #60 Illuminated First Focal Plane Reticle, #521735-9960, riflescope with Lotutec coating for only $1299.99*

*Demo Unit, never mounted, Zeiss Conquest 6.5-20x50 AO MC Riflescope, with #20 Z-Plex reticle & w/ Hunting Turrets - Matte Black #521451-9920 for only $749.99*

*Show Sample Pentax PF80 ED Spotting Scope w/ Pentax SMC 20-60x Zoom Eyepiece (Your choice Straight or Angled) for only $899.99*

*Open Box / Show Sample Minox German HG 8x33 BR Binocular #62188 for only $599.99*

*Zeiss Victory DiaScope 85 T* FL (Black) (Angled Model) with 20-60x Zoom Eyepiece #1787882 & the Zeiss Victory DiaScope 85 T* FL (Black) (Straight Model) with 20-60x Zoom Eyepiece #1787884 in as new condition show samples @ only $1999.99 *which is *$1000.00 off *the price of a new one.
If you're looking for a top quality scope then look no more.

*Nikon Superior E 12x50 Binocular #7382 demo @ $499.99* with case and strap

*Nikon Sky & Earth 15-45x60 Spotting Scope with Case @ $199.99* This is a demo unit in mint condition with the case.

*Used Zeiss Victory FL T* 8x32 Black w/ Lotutec #523230 @ $1149.99* We have this binocular in directly from Zeiss, but it was a loaner unit so I prefer to call it used, rather than a demo as it was used & not just a showcase display unit. It is optically and functionally perfect and @ $1149.99, an amazing deal.

*Demo Unit Zeiss Victory 10x45 T* RF #524518 Rangefinder Binocular @ $1899.99* These come with the case & strap, no box or caps, but @ $900.00 off no box or caps shouldn't be a big deal.

We also have an opportunity on the ZEN-RAY - Zen ED3 10x43 Binocular. This binocular is $440.00, however, if you mention this post when you call in your order, or type it in when you place a web order, we'll deduct $50.00 lowering the price to *only $390.00*

*Minox Z5 3-15x42 XR-BDC Reticle #66022 - Demo @ $349.99* This demo has never been mounted and it does come in the original box with the Minox Lifetime No Fault warranty.

If you're interested please call Neil or Doug @ 212-753-5128 with any questions or to make a purchase.

BTW, We are now an authorized dealer for *Old Harbor Outdoor Gear*


----------

